# APPLIS IPAD



## ours_sage (28 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je cherche, je cherche, mais ne trouve pas. Un heureux possesseur d'Ipad pourrait il me renseigner sur les applications qui sont fournies dessus lors de son achat ?

D'avance, merci


----------



## woulf (28 Octobre 2010)

ours_sage a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je cherche, je cherche, mais ne trouve pas. Un heureux possesseur d'Ipad pourrait il me renseigner sur les applications qui sont fournies dessus lors de son achat ?
> 
> D'avance, merci



Tu n'as pas bien cherché 

Allez, parce que c'est toi:

http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/features/

Dans la colonne de gauche tu as tout ce qui est installé de base dans un ipad, jusqu'à ibooks (sur l'appstore mais gratuit, pas comme Pages, numbers et keynote également listés en dessous).


----------



## ours_sage (28 Octobre 2010)

woulf a dit:


> Tu n'as pas bien cherché
> 
> Allez, parce que c'est toi:
> 
> ...




pfffuuu je l'avais betement devant les yeux et j'avais meme pas tilté... j'ai cherché toute l'apres midi... 

Merci 

Pour info, la carte musique à 25 euros subventionnée par l'état permet d'acheter jusqu'à 50 euros d'applis sur l'itunesstore (c'est pour ça que je cherchai les applis installées, vais pouvoir me prendre keynote, page, etc...)


----------

